
Founder Compensation Survey Results (Nov, 2006) - e1ven
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/66/Startup-Founder-Compensation-Useful-Results-From-A-Recent-Survey.aspx
======
dougw
Does anyone want to guess what industries IT spans for the consideration of
the survey referenced?

